# How's the weather for you today?



## ~Unicorn~ (Apr 4, 2018)

i'm getting extremely strong wind. It even snowed a little!

Crazy weather outside, so I decided to make this thread. Feel free to tell what your weather is like.


----------



## deSPIRIA (Apr 4, 2018)

Cold, not good


----------



## John Wick (Apr 4, 2018)

It's Autumn, and it's going to be 31? Celsius today. 

Hot!


----------



## kiwi-strawberry (Apr 4, 2018)

We, uh.... Yeah. We got a foot of snow. In April. It's pretty upsetting, really.


----------



## allainah (Apr 4, 2018)

yeah it's really windy here in Ohio too, a little bit of snow.
I hate the wind but i love snow idc if it's April! screw hot weather


----------



## Flare (Apr 4, 2018)

It's Windsday where I'm at lmao.


----------



## JCnator (Apr 4, 2018)

Today, I'm currently being hit by a snowstorm, which is supposed to dump about 30 cm of white abomination in total. Worse yet, once it ends, the temperature will begin to drop as low as -13?C (windchill of around -20), starting tomorrow evening.

Winter in Eastern Canada feels like an Arc Fatigue since a month ago.


----------



## Nunnafinga (Apr 4, 2018)

In Phoenix,AZ today it's cloudy and the current temperature is 89?F/32?C.That's a bit warmer than usual for this time of year.


----------



## Weiland (Apr 4, 2018)

NSW Australia and boy is it hot atm. Don't know the temperature, but I thought it was supposed to be autumn. :/


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Apr 4, 2018)

It's been really humid lately, it was raining non-stop the other day. Summer is coming up and I'm not looking forward to being sticky 24/7.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Apr 4, 2018)

It's pretty nice and warm here.


----------



## brownboy102 (Apr 4, 2018)

its ****in' rainin' again
cant wait for the 4 months of beauty mixed with wildfire smoke


----------



## cornimer (Apr 4, 2018)

It was a mess, super cold and windy. Some trees in our neighborhood came down


----------



## Ghostkid (Apr 4, 2018)

Decently warm


----------



## John Wick (Apr 4, 2018)

Weiland said:


> NSW Australia and boy is it hot atm. Don't know the temperature, but I thought it was supposed to be autumn. :/



Ditto! 

It's 30? today, and most of the week.

Next Monday it's going to be 34?! 

Crazy for Autumn. ^_^


----------



## Loriii (Apr 4, 2018)

Sunny day.

Then it would get extremely hot during lunch/early afternoon ugh


----------



## kayleee (Apr 4, 2018)

rainy and cold


----------



## ali.di.magix (Apr 4, 2018)

It was overcast this morning, but it's came out fine. Not too warm though, 17?C/63?F. It's starting to get quite chilly in the mornings and nights now, soon it will be cold during the day too.


----------



## Hellfish (Apr 4, 2018)

It's nice and warm in New Zealand atm. Some wind but it's nothing out of the ordinary for where I live. A pleasant 20 degrees C ^-^

Edit: just realised 20 degrees might be considered cold for others after reading more posts ^-^


----------



## Lemonsky (Apr 5, 2018)

It's been very wet and slushy all around, but at least it hasn't been snowing anymore. Maybe the spring will come soon after all!


----------



## PaperCat (Apr 5, 2018)

Sunny with some wind.


----------



## Locket (Apr 5, 2018)

cloudy at 14C/57F

so warm


----------



## mitfy (Apr 5, 2018)

i was actually thinking about the weather today and how what's warm for other people can be nice weather here.
for example, when getting dressed today i looked at the weather and saw it'd be in the upper sixties (i'm talking fahrenheit here) for the morning, get to lower seventies by 10-11am, and get up to 80 at 3. 
seeing this weather made me think: oh, nice! i can wear my hoodie today!

throughout the day i thought about how odd that thought was. temps in the 70s and even 60s might be warm to some people, but i love to wear hoodies, so as long as it's in that range during the times i'll be outside i'll wear it, even if it gets up to the 80s later that day. 

basically, it's warm and sunny. can't wait for the rainy season to roll in.


----------



## tiffanistarr (Apr 5, 2018)

sunny and warm 

I was hoping for some tornado activity and apparently a chance of snow tomorrow? eww


----------



## tiffanistarr (Apr 5, 2018)

sunny and warm 

I was hoping for some tornado activity and apparently a chance of snow tomorrow? eww


----------



## Drakyem (Apr 5, 2018)

Extremely windy and I absolutely hate it. I love rain :c


----------



## Psydye (Apr 5, 2018)

I believe it is partly cloudy(or sunny, I didn't look up at the sky) and a bit windy. Not too bad! I rather like it.


----------



## simfan96 (Apr 5, 2018)

Snow and around 20 degrees Fahrenheit for me. Yay? :/


----------



## FireNinja1 (Apr 5, 2018)

Partly cloudy. I don't think it's that warm where I am today.


----------



## 5cm/s (Apr 5, 2018)

it's snowing ;;;; it's april!! pLease get warm so i can break out my cute spring/summer wardrobe!


----------



## Keldi (Apr 5, 2018)

It was some serious rain yesterday that I had to walk home in, but today was nice, sunny and pleasantly cold(not too cold but not warm)


----------



## WynterFrost (Apr 5, 2018)

annoyingly sunny but the breeze is nice and cool


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 6, 2018)

Cold and damp earlier, now it's rainy and windy so I hope weekend will be better c:


----------



## Elephantmarshmallow (Apr 6, 2018)

It?s SNOWING in APRIL and it doesn?t seem to be STOPPING


----------



## Aaren (Apr 6, 2018)

It's both raining and snowing in turns. Here's also cold wind. 
But, the days are getting longer day by day, no more whole days of darkness!

Can't wait for spring and warmer days!


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Apr 6, 2018)

it snowed a lot in the morning, but it was just a flurry blizzard so the snow didn't stick to the ground.

it's still so cold, though! i want warm spring already


----------



## Hat' (Apr 6, 2018)

I'm happy because it's beginning to be hot again !
Like I hate winter because of the cold and now the sun is back and that makes me so happy.


----------



## krystillin (Apr 6, 2018)

It's been cold and raining for a couple weeks, like we're still in winter for Washington state. Highs of 50 where I am. But it just rains and rains and rains.


----------



## Corrie (Apr 6, 2018)

Here in Canada it's snowy and cold. 

What a surprise.


----------



## John Wick (Apr 6, 2018)

31? celsius here. 

Yet I've got the heater on. 

Just not feelin' it.


----------



## darlingplease (Apr 8, 2018)

It was warm and lovely today <3


----------



## nintendofan85 (Apr 8, 2018)

It's been sunny but cold. Strange that the South would be like this in April, but it is...


----------



## John Wick (Apr 8, 2018)

It's 35? celsius here in Oz. 

It's going to be like this all week - in Autumn!


----------



## dveggs (Apr 8, 2018)

It wasnt terrible awful cold but just cold enough to make me forget that its April and not January lol. We were expecting snow all week then it suddenly didnt so i guess that was cool


----------



## Sweetley (Apr 9, 2018)

At first it was sunny, now it starts to get more cloudy. It's also pleasantly warm.


----------



## tiffanistarr (Apr 9, 2018)

cold and snowy in april

-_-


----------



## AndroGhostX (Apr 9, 2018)

Lately it's been cold even though it's April. Like it feels like fall/winter time...


----------



## Kalle (Apr 9, 2018)

It's snowing in Chicago. lol


----------



## Chicha (Apr 9, 2018)

It's supposed to get up to 90?F where I live. It's too early in the year for another potential heat wave. x_x


----------



## Jade_Amell (Apr 9, 2018)

It's snowing outside. I wasn't expecting it since it's suppose to be spring. Sadly, I had already put away the bulk of my winter gear so I'm freezing atm.


----------



## Minto (Apr 9, 2018)

It's sunny today for the most part. Right now its about 45?F, but it's supposedly going to go up to 49?F today. I just want it to be Friday already, because that's when it's gonna go up to 77?F. This weather is real weird lately.


----------



## ellarella (Apr 9, 2018)

the first day of summer-y weather was here and everyone took to the streets


----------



## Soigne (Apr 9, 2018)

Cold, windy, and rainy. It's going to be around 80 degrees fahrenheit on Friday, though.


----------



## Cascade (Apr 9, 2018)

Cloudy weather today. It's around 87?F today


----------



## Cailey (Apr 9, 2018)

It is hot today... Summer is coming ;;
It’s about 97 and sunny out right now.


----------



## Kamzitty (Apr 9, 2018)

It was hot and sunny most of the day.
The moment I was going to check the mail for the package I was awaiting, mother nature played a cruel joke on me and it started drizzling outside. For 20 minutes. *ugh*.
Like, it could have rained at any point during the day. Heck, it was such a random and short shower I most likely wouldn't have even noticed.
but *NO*.
The EXACT MOMENT I went to retrieve the mail box key, I heard the sound of rain drops on the ceiling.
honestly it wouldn't have been a big deal but I was excited for my package _ykno_??
w hyy must fl be this way :<
someone kidnap me and take me somewhere nice _PLSSSSSSS_


----------



## ali.di.magix (Apr 9, 2018)

It's freezing today. It's windy, rainy and sleety with a high of 9?C/46?F. It's feeling very wintry already >.<


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 10, 2018)

Sunny and pretty nice for this time of the year, now it could be real spring sometimes that could last instead of being somewhat "warm" every now and then


----------



## tiffanistarr (Apr 10, 2018)

It's cloudy and chilly here.


----------



## Lemonsky (Apr 10, 2018)

It's springy! The sun is shining, the remains of the snow are melting and cycling home made me way too sweaty even though I already changed into a thinner coat.


----------



## mitfy (Apr 10, 2018)

cloudy and rainy, i love it!


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Apr 10, 2018)

a little chilly today, supposed to rain but it didn’t.


----------



## kiwi-strawberry (Apr 10, 2018)

39 and nasty out, I hate it 
We don't get Spring here in Michigan, it's just Winter 50%-75% of the year, and all of the sudden we get a quick, kinda warm summer,, ugh


----------



## calamitybot (Apr 11, 2018)

where i live, its still been snowing up until today. the temperature is supposed to reach 50 degrees today, which makes me excited. im so sick of the cold weather


----------



## AquaStrudel (Apr 11, 2018)

It's finally starting to get warm. It's 60?F and it's amazing. Tomorrow it's supposed to be close to the 70s and I'm hype


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Apr 11, 2018)

chilly and cloudy, it rained a little.


----------



## namiieco (Apr 12, 2018)

a little bit windy, rainy and pretty cold over here in the UK
the usual.


----------



## Keldi (Apr 12, 2018)

Clear skies but cold =_=
I want spring already (/=_=)/


----------



## Soigne (Apr 12, 2018)

about 70 degrees f today, 80 tomorrow and close to 80 saturday. i'm here for the warm weather finally.


----------



## visibleghost (Apr 12, 2018)

the sun is out but it?s pretty cold


----------



## Fleshy (Apr 12, 2018)

~7?C, so still pretty cold, but the sun was out for once. Super windy though.


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Apr 12, 2018)

lots of rain today. here come the spring showers!


----------



## allainah (Apr 12, 2018)

it's 79 degrees out and I hate it, so hot & icky


----------



## tiffanistarr (Apr 12, 2018)

in the 80's and windy

pretty boring


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Apr 14, 2018)

it really is bad today. icey rain, snow outside. lots of car accidents in the city and some where i live. may be flooding tomorrow.

if it continues on monday, my field trip will be cancelled


----------



## BambieTheMayor (Apr 14, 2018)

There were talks of big thunderstorms in my area but all it had was a little bit of rain and strong winds. It started thundering and lightning towards the end of the storm but didn't last long.

Now it's cloudly, windy, and around 60?F/15?C

- - - Post Merge - - -



~Unicorn~ said:


> it really is bad today. icey rain, snow outside. lots of car accidents in the city and some where i live. may be flooding tomorrow.
> 
> if it continues on monday, my field trip will be cancelled



I hope for the best on your field trip. Hopefully the worst of it will leave so you guys can enjoy your day!


----------



## allainah (Apr 14, 2018)

today it was hot & sunny.

then there's a chance of snow this Tuesday

(i live in OH)
i really hope it does snow though, i love it.


----------



## honeyblossom (Apr 15, 2018)

thursday was in the 80s. friday we had severe weather. today it's snowing and in the 20s. welcome to the midwest where you can swim, get a tornado warning, and build a snowman all in the same week.


----------



## Corrie (Apr 15, 2018)

Here in Ontario, Canada, we're bracing for a huge ice storm. So far it's been okay though! 

Like I always say, we never get spring in Canada. It goes from SNOWWWWWWW to hey, time for shorts!


----------



## John Wick (Apr 15, 2018)

It was raining, but it's 26? c here now, and so sunny, that the blue tongue lizard that lives in my yard came out to sun himself. 

He walked up to the sliding doors and freaked my indoor cat out. ^_^


----------



## pinkbunny (Apr 15, 2018)

It's been pretty annoying lately, really hot one day and then it's rainy and cloudy the next. Today was nice and cloudy just how I like it hehe


----------



## Farobi (Apr 15, 2018)

34 Celcius peak so pretty hot.


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Apr 15, 2018)

We're having a winter storm, with bad freezing rain. I love spring in Canada!


----------



## dedenne (Apr 15, 2018)

cloudy...


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Apr 15, 2018)

Corrie said:


> Here in Ontario, Canada, we're bracing for a huge ice storm. So far it's been okay though!
> 
> Like I always say, we never get spring in Canada. It goes from SNOWWWWWWW to hey, time for shorts!





pawpatrolbab said:


> We're having a winter storm, with bad freezing rain. I love spring in Canada!


my neighbours!  the weather really does suck this year. i hope the snow doesn’t continue into May...


----------



## Lozzybear (Apr 15, 2018)

It snowed a few inches last night, but it's not over yet. We're expecting a big blizzard to come by in the next few days. I guess we should be used to spring being skipped and going right into hot, miserable weather.


----------



## Soigne (Apr 15, 2018)

There’s a thunderstorm today, which I appreciate.


----------



## Corrie (Apr 15, 2018)

~Unicorn~ said:


> my neighbours!  the weather really does suck this year. i hope the snow doesn’t continue into May...



Hey neighbour!!

Honestly, I'm worried that we'll get snow til May. :C I want to wear my summer clothes already!


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Apr 17, 2018)

covered in ice and snow


----------



## TheCrystalClods (Apr 17, 2018)

It’s fairly cold for Tucson. It’s only about 77 degrees.


----------



## allainah (Apr 17, 2018)

Cloudy with a chance of meatballs snow.
everyone here keeps b'ing about the cold weather & light snow but i'm living for it.


----------



## ESkill (Apr 17, 2018)

It's been kinda nice lately, had been hot the past couple of weeks in the high 90?s. Now it's in the 80?s but it's windy and in the desert that sucks haha. I've been sweeping the floor constantly,  there's so much dirt everywhere. Gotta enjoy the nice weather now before it's 115? everyday.


----------



## John Wick (Apr 17, 2018)

It's a mildly cool Autumn morning here in Oz. 

My cat is hogging the heater, and I'm into the morning coffee. ^_^


----------



## Jhine7 (Apr 17, 2018)

Snowing here. Upstate NY at its finest!


----------



## Bcat (Apr 17, 2018)

a gorgeous spring day! A little chilly earlier, but mellowed out to be warmer.


----------



## Mr. Cat (Apr 17, 2018)

It's so bad. It keeps going from being 80?F weather to snowing the next day! It's normally around 60?F at this time of year, but the weather has been all over the place for a few months. I hate it! It snowed today, but just 3 days ago we were outside wearing shorts and sweating...


----------



## TheGreatBrain (Apr 17, 2018)

I'm in Colorado, so it's shorts one day and sweaters the next. Today is very windy and cold. It's suppose to be warm and sunny in two days.


----------



## tiffanistarr (Apr 18, 2018)

we had a freeze warning here in St. Louis the past couple days but today it's warm and extremely windy 

the wind about knocked me down earlier and it's difficult to drive in but it's fun


----------



## primandimproper (Apr 18, 2018)

It is snowing and windy.


----------



## John Wick (Apr 18, 2018)

I've got the heater on this morning, and my cat slept under the covers with us. ^_^


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Apr 18, 2018)

100th post!

weather’s decent, the snow is slowly melting.


----------



## TheCrystalClods (Apr 18, 2018)

Sunny and warm. Still a bit cooler than usual.


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Apr 19, 2018)

chilly, ice still isn’t gone


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Apr 20, 2018)

still chilly but it was sunny


----------



## John Wick (Apr 20, 2018)

Another cool Autumn morning here in Oz. ^_^


----------



## Romaki (Apr 26, 2018)

It's pretty sunny, but there's not a lot of warmth to it.


----------



## Princess Mipha (Apr 26, 2018)

Changing ever 10 minutes from Sun to Rain to Sun to Rain (etc..) and now it's stuck with clouds since 1 hour :V


----------



## Kamzitty (Apr 26, 2018)

Today the weather is actually really nice, I sat outside for a good couple of hours to get some fresh air.


----------



## Buttonsy (Apr 27, 2018)

It's finally starting to get nice and Spring-y, warm and sunny.


----------



## Princess Mipha (Apr 29, 2018)

Raining and super cold today ):


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 29, 2018)

Raining and probably super winy if I would to go outside... Kind of have to if I want something proper lunch.


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 29, 2018)

Sunny again, hopefully.... (Texas native)


----------



## Sgt.Groove (Apr 29, 2018)

5:30am and still raining hard :/ but hey, at least I don't have to water my garden today :3


----------



## deuces (Apr 29, 2018)

went from hot to cold so quick, shorts or nah is the big question cx


----------



## ali.di.magix (Apr 29, 2018)

Pouring down with rain and cold temperature of 11 C/52 F. It's suppose to be raining the whole week basically rip


----------



## dizzy bone (Apr 30, 2018)

Too hot but will likely see a rainstorm later in the evening which means my window to go out and get food is small :< should have done groceries last night.


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (May 4, 2018)

the start of the week until now was pretty warm! strong sunlight, summer weather.

today, it was rainy, then foggy, and now super windy. the lights flickered a lot so the power might go out


----------



## hestu (May 4, 2018)

it's been pretty stormy and rainy the past couple of days and this morning, but it's really nice out now!!!


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (May 6, 2018)

yesterday it was cloudy and a little rainy, not too warm

idk about today i didn’t go out


----------



## Farobi (May 8, 2018)

Always too hot. 33-35 degrees Celsius when I go out. Tropical weather is killer.


----------



## Apriiil (May 8, 2018)

It's beautiful!!! But I am stuck inside at work


----------



## Loriii (May 8, 2018)

So freakin hot. It says 32 but often feels like 40 degrees. Makes me more irritated and moody.


----------



## Weiland (May 9, 2018)

I nearly fainted when walking home from TAFE today from heat because I was wearing a rather big Paramore shirt and a warm jacket. But it started to cool down later on as night began to fall. It was beautiful. And about bloody time! It's May and we've only scratched the surface for cold weather! (The joys of living in Straya m8)


----------



## Midoriya (May 9, 2018)

Sunny.... and I love it.  I love hot weather, even weather that's 100 degrees plus FAHRENHEIT.  It makes other people here weak, and only makes Texas natives all the more stronger.  I am literally like the son (pun intended).


----------



## ForgottenT (May 9, 2018)

Extremely sunny, and windy.
I hate the heat, my apartment feels like a mild sauna lol.


----------



## carp (May 9, 2018)

lovely!


----------



## Envy (May 9, 2018)

Hot and sunny. I'll just stay inside blasting the air-conditioner.


----------



## Ryumia (May 9, 2018)

The weather on my end is slightly windy and sunny skies. It's a better good weather today. Though... I am not much an outdoors person.


----------



## xXJessXx (May 11, 2018)

Today has been pretty miserable. Cloudy, rainy and freezing wind. Not even the nice rain which you can watch and listen to


----------



## Aali (May 11, 2018)

It's been warm and sunny, or rainy here but no complaints. I'm so over snow and I will take anything over it. Plus, the rain is good for all the nice wildflowers growing around the area this year.


----------



## partangel (May 12, 2018)

lately its been so sunny and... hot! to be honest i kinda miss the rain.. summer here is too hot and dry for me


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (May 18, 2018)

haven't been out today, but yesterday was just casual early-summer weather. grass was nice and dry.


----------



## Alienfish (May 19, 2018)

Warmer and more sunny than I thought, they said the heat won't come til tomorrow, oh well enjoying it since I'm free today


----------



## vvindows98 (May 20, 2018)

it's really hot today and i hate it  summer in the uk is so humid and gross, i want rain and wind pls


----------



## Midoriya (May 20, 2018)

It’s rainy here today in Texas... woke up feeling weak from the barometric pressure change, but I ate and drank water, so I feel fine now.  Hoping everyone else I know here is okay as well.


----------



## deerprongs (May 20, 2018)

It’s been rainy here for about a week or so! It’s that stormy time here in Florida (which is unfortunate at my workplace, as I’m a waterer!)


----------



## matt (May 20, 2018)

Sunny sunny sunny


----------



## AndroGhostX (May 20, 2018)

It has been rainy all morning, which is good because it hasn't rained in awhile.


----------



## Midoriya (May 21, 2018)

Don’t know yet.  Should be sunny, if I live to see it.

Bang.


----------



## ILikeFroakies (May 22, 2018)

Cold and rainy. At least it isn't windy


----------



## Princess Mipha (May 25, 2018)

Another day with 28?C and sun


----------



## Midoriya (May 25, 2018)

Dark outside so I cannot tell.  Still early morning, but I imagine it will be hot and sunny again.


----------



## Marte (May 25, 2018)

I'm boiling! Someone send help, I'm not used to this sun!


----------



## Blood Eclipse (Aug 21, 2019)

Rain
extreme sunshine
Rain
extreme sunshine
Humidity
hellish heat
Humidity
frying eggs on a sidewalk heat


----------



## Nunnafinga (Aug 21, 2019)

What he said:Today in Phoenix,AZ it's a pleasant 114?F(46?C) and mostly sunny.

Loved him in_ Scrooged_."Niagra Falls,Frankie angel...."

Is that Reba McEntire on backing vocals?


----------



## Nicole. (Aug 22, 2019)

We have another heat wave coming this weekend and its a bank holiday Monday too, think its the last one before Christmas so shops should be packed tomorrow. I can only tolerate the heat if I want a good looking tan, exactly what i'll be doing in the garden, lol.


----------



## dumplen (Aug 22, 2019)

It's hot and humid over here on the East Coast... I really hate hurricane season


----------



## Stella-Io (Aug 22, 2019)

H O T

Seriously I guess I don't do well in heat and I think I'm slightly more inclined to overhear faster, but one day when I was outside spray painting a shelf I was out there for maybe 15 mins atleast and sweat was already dripping. It's not even as hot as it could be, I think.


----------



## Halloqueen (Aug 22, 2019)

After having to deal with a lot of heat, humidity, and rain as of late, today was quite cool and pleasant. Nice breezes as well. It was downright autumnal. It looks as though that might, hopefully, be sticking around for a while. Unfortunately, forecasting suggests that we'll be getting some warmer temperatures again in a couple weeks. Autumn  can't come soon enough for me, looking very forward to it.


----------



## Dim (Aug 22, 2019)

Finally going to cool down a bit tomorrow. >.>


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 23, 2019)

It's a lot nicer today than it has been all week. Yesterday it was super hot, humid, and rainy, and all week it's been really sunny and 90+ degrees Fahrenheit. Today it's sunny, partly cloudy, with a high of around 75. Definitely better than what I've been dealing with all week.


----------



## YunaMoon (Aug 23, 2019)

Hot, humid and uncomfortable. Groan. 

Hi Uni! I?m back!!!


----------



## HistoryH22 (Aug 23, 2019)

A cold front! It's 95F today instead of 102F like the rest of the week. I'm ready for winter.


----------



## Hat' (Aug 23, 2019)

It's very hot and sunny! Feels good as we've had a very windy and cloudy week!


----------



## Bosmer (Aug 23, 2019)

Got back home around midnight so it's a bit cold at the moment.


----------



## AlyssaAC (Aug 24, 2019)

Hot, dry and actually not too windy today. Can't wait for the weather to cool down soon. Then I can go swing outside in the mornings and early afternoons. ^-^


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Aug 24, 2019)

muggy AF


----------



## Lynnea (Aug 24, 2019)

Rainy.


----------



## MapleSilver (Aug 24, 2019)

Windy, but also very nice.


----------



## Soigne (Aug 24, 2019)

was very cool today, around 65 the grease and it's normally around 90


----------



## V I Z I O N (Aug 24, 2019)

Today was beautiful by me! Took the doggo for a late night walk. 65 degrees is my kinda weather!


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Mar 10, 2022)

Partially cloudy and a tad breezy (it's currently a little under 60°). Overall, very pleasant weather - Not too hot, not too cold (if only it could stay like this all year round).


----------



## TurnipBell20 (Mar 10, 2022)

Spring is slowly coming, so it’s getting warmer. Today was a sunny day at 15 °C.


----------



## S.J. (Mar 10, 2022)

It's going to be a very nice 25°C (77°F) today!


----------



## Croconaw (Mar 10, 2022)

It’s actually nice out today. It’s my day off, though, so I won’t be spending too much time outside.


----------



## Merielle (Mar 10, 2022)

It's a little on the cooler side (~50°F/10*°*C) and overcast here today, with some light on-and-off rain showers.  I actually really like when the weather's like this.


----------



## sleepydreepy (Mar 10, 2022)

Very nice and pleasant, a cool 72


----------



## LadyDestani (Mar 10, 2022)

The weather was pretty decent today. It was sunny and a little cool, around 50F, but not bad. I'm enjoying this spring weather.


----------



## moo_nieu (Mar 10, 2022)

cold and snowy


----------



## Beanz (Mar 10, 2022)

it’s 41° i wish it could stay this way forever because i like the cold, i hate spring and summer.


----------



## xara (Mar 11, 2022)

not great so far. it snowed overnight apparently, it’s pretty gloomy out there and it’s also pretty cold. my area will apparently be at risk of snow showers all day, which is a bummer since spring break starts this afternoon.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Mar 11, 2022)

Erm, not sure why it's snowing in March here. Suppose it's because I'm from Canada. I honestly can't wait till the snow is gone...


----------



## Bluelady (Mar 11, 2022)

Enjoying the last few days of this 70 degrees weather. By the end of this weekend the temperature will reach the upper 80s and stay there for the rest of the month.


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 11, 2022)

Cold, gloomy, and depressing.


----------



## TheDuke55 (Mar 11, 2022)

Apparently going to snow late tonight when I have to go to work. So not really looking forward to that. Kind of done with the cold and winter weather. Let's just jump to Spring already lol.


----------



## Merielle (Mar 12, 2022)

There was a pretty heavy thunderstorm early this morning, and it kept raining for a while afterwards, but it seems to have cleared up for now!  It's still pretty windy and partly cloudy, but they don't look like rain clouds, and the sun's out.  The temperature is still pretty cool over here, about the same as last time (somewhere around 50°F/10*°*C).


----------



## Autumn247 (Mar 12, 2022)

Rain/snow mix today, in the 30's Fahrenheit


----------



## Soigne (Mar 12, 2022)

it's snowing here


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Mar 12, 2022)

Fricking Canada, I can't believe it's still snowing. >:/


----------



## Sophie23 (Mar 12, 2022)

It’s sunny but it’s probably cold as well


----------



## Franny (Mar 12, 2022)

Mostly cloudy with some spots of sun and COLD. It's supposed to be nice later this week tho


----------



## LadyDestani (Mar 12, 2022)

There was a mix of snow, ice, and rain this morning. That's finally stopped and the sun is starting to come out, but it's still way too cold.


----------



## oak (Mar 12, 2022)

The sky is grey and I'm suspicious it's gonna rain.


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Mar 12, 2022)

It's currently snowing! Last weekend we had really nice weather (70 degrees Fahrenheit) so I'm surprised it changed so quickly T^T


----------



## Croconaw (Mar 13, 2022)

You can have a winter that looks like this: 





Or a spring that looks like this:




This is why I spent winter in warm places.


----------



## S.J. (Mar 13, 2022)

It was 33°C (91.4°F), but I didn't spend that much time outside today.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 13, 2022)

They say it's gonna be +10 C but I believe that when I walk outside, it is sunny but it's still cold so it's not that you can just jump into your spring clothes just yet.


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Mar 13, 2022)

Very sunny, no clouds, but it's still cold outside (around 9 C). Can't wait for higher temperatures so I can wear my cute spring outfits <3


----------



## TurnipBell20 (Mar 13, 2022)

It is sunny with some clouds at 16 °C.


----------



## KittenNoir (Mar 13, 2022)

It is extremely hot I am siting in front of the aircon wishing I was sitting in a pool right now.


----------



## LadyDestani (Mar 13, 2022)

It's sunny today, but still extremely cold. I miss the warmer weather we had just a few days ago.


----------



## Merielle (Mar 13, 2022)

It's bright and sunny out today, but still fairly cool.  I'm not a fan of warm weather or the bugs it brings out, so I'm enjoying it while it lasts.


----------



## SublimeDonut (Mar 13, 2022)

it's the end of the summer here. the last few weeks have all been sunny and very hot, with heavy, brief showers in the afternoon.


----------



## xlisapisa (Mar 14, 2022)

_ baby, it’s cold outside _ 

and windy..


----------



## Merielle (Mar 24, 2022)

We've got thunderstorms here, and man, it's dark outside.  It's bright enough to see clearly, but the streetlights are still on, and I can't decide if it's pretty or eerie.  Both?  The storms should pass later this morning, and then it's just supposed to rain until this evening.  The temperature is really nice though, around 68*°*F/20*°*C.


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (Mar 24, 2022)

Beautiful happy and sunny day! Yesterday though was dark, windy, and stormy.


----------



## TalviSyreni (Mar 24, 2022)

It's been another day of sunny blue skies and warm temperatures, spring and has definitely sprung across the UK this week.


----------



## Dim (Mar 24, 2022)

Cold and damp. Least the rain stopped


----------



## Autumn247 (Mar 24, 2022)

40 degrees Fahrenheit and cloudy


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 24, 2022)

In the 60's (Fahrenheit) and sunny.  Pretty nice to be honest.


----------



## TheDuke55 (Mar 24, 2022)

Cloudy and rainy. Same as yesterday. I find it funny how it always rains on the days I have off.


----------



## Alyx (Mar 24, 2022)

Sunny and cool, but it's warming up. The snow's almost gone.


----------



## KittenNoir (Mar 25, 2022)

It's cold and rainy I am warm in bed drinking some tea


----------



## Chris (Mar 25, 2022)

Sunny and pleasantly warm, but not hot. I decided to work from home today so that I can sit outside. Better than being cooped up on the ninth floor of a very old building from 1-9pm.


----------



## moo_nieu (Mar 25, 2022)

cold and gray


----------



## Merielle (Mar 25, 2022)

Unlike yesterday, today is bright and sunny!  Still quite windy, but it's comfortably cool and really quite nice outside today.


----------



## Neb (Mar 25, 2022)

Mostly sunny and around 60 degrees Fahrenheit. The humidity is moderate, but not overbearing.


----------



## TheDuke55 (Mar 25, 2022)

The rain finally broke and now the sun is finally coming out. Which is great, I hope the weather stays how it's predicted to be. I don't want to have to change any of my plans. My schedule is so tight currently and that will throw a wrench in everything.

Chris, that redbull and pump bottle are so close together I thought you put a pump on your energy drink lol.


----------



## MapleSilver (Mar 25, 2022)

Snowing with highway speed winds, so I'm really glad I don't have to be outside today.


----------



## Aniko (Mar 25, 2022)

Snowing, big and pretty snowflakes, not that cold (for a Canadian) 0°C.


----------



## LadyDestani (Mar 25, 2022)

It was sunny and nice out this afternoon, around 60F. But this evening a cold wind started cutting through and it's cooled off significantly. I think it's supposed to be a chilly weekend.


----------



## StarlitGlitch (Mar 25, 2022)

It's getting warmer but also rainy today, tomorrow, and most of next week. Hoping for getting weather soon


----------



## TalviSyreni (Mar 26, 2022)

It’s been another day of warm and sunny weather with not a cloud in sight. However it’s not going to last as cold weather is predicted for next week.


----------



## Envy (Mar 26, 2022)

Sunny and it's supposed to get up to 70. It's too warm for me and I hate the sun, so...


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 26, 2022)

It's in the 80's (Fahrenheit) and sunny.  Absolutely great weather!


----------



## LadyDestani (Mar 26, 2022)

A bit too cold and far too windy for my liking today. At least it's sunny.


----------



## KittenNoir (Mar 26, 2022)

It's a bright and sunny day today shame I have to go to work


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Mar 28, 2022)

Cold, gray, rainy and breezy! I love this type of weather (although the wind can sometimes be a bit off-putting if it's too strong). Immediately puts me in a bright mood. A shame that the stinking summer will begin again soon and it'll be nothing but hot, sunny days (which are vastly overrated).


----------



## TalviSyreni (Mar 29, 2022)

Today it's cloudy and cold.


----------



## Lumos (Mar 29, 2022)

Rain/Drizzle  the last few days it's been beautiful and sunny, I was hoping to get the front garden grass cut - but the new lawnmower I ordered was delivered later than expected, and the rain today has put my plans on hold until the weather brightens up again


----------



## LadyDestani (Mar 29, 2022)

It's still way too cold. Where did my spring weather go? It feels like winter again.


----------



## Soigne (Mar 29, 2022)

very cold today ):


----------



## Mr_Persona (Mar 29, 2022)

wet n dry then wet again. It's in the late 40s right now. We did had days where it was in the 60s and 70s but the weather won't make up its mind. That's spring for you


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Mar 29, 2022)

Very cold and windy! Luckily I haven't had to spend too much time outside because I have been in classes/doing work all day.


----------



## TheDuke55 (Mar 29, 2022)

LadyDestani said:


> It's still way too cold. Where did my spring weather go? It feels like winter again.


I wouldn't say it was spring weather where I live, but it dropped back to the 10-20s. It just barely reached 45 one day and I had a sidejob where someone wanted me to paint outdoor stuff for them. I thought it was a bad idea, but they wouldn't hear any of it and wanted it done. So I just did it for them and it started to snow when I was painting lol.

I would very much like some warmer weather now. It's going on April and the lineup for the next 2 weeks is still like February weather lol.


----------



## Merielle (Mar 30, 2022)

It's suddenly gotten pretty cold again here for the past couple days—back to jacket weather for sure.  I like it when it's cooler, but I could've done without it being such a surprise.  Temperature aside, it's just been partly cloudy here, nothing much else of note.


----------



## vinnie (Mar 30, 2022)

It's decently warm, but there's a lot of wind. It's warm enough to enjoy going outside, though. Tomorrow the weather is supposed to get really bad and stormy. There goes the nice weather we've been having for the past week or so.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 30, 2022)

Very cold and windy. I hate March and spring lol


----------



## azurill (Mar 30, 2022)

It’s really warm today at 90. Under a red flag fire warning. Tomorrow it is supposed to be windy.


----------



## LadyDestani (Mar 30, 2022)

It finally started to warm up this afternoon. It was cloudy in the morning but sunny by the afternoon.

Unfortunately, they're calling for thunderstorms all day tomorrow and I have to go out for multiple appointments.


----------



## vinnie (Mar 30, 2022)

It's been windy since around 3:00. It's windier than I've ever seen in my whole life if I'm being honest. I thought the wind was going to pick me up and throw me across the yard lol. There's supposed to be thunderstorms tonight.


----------



## TheDuke55 (Mar 30, 2022)

LadyDestani said:


> It finally started to warm up this afternoon. It was cloudy in the morning but sunny by the afternoon.
> 
> Unfortunately, they're calling for thunderstorms all day tomorrow and I have to go out for multiple appointments.


Sounds like my weather haha. Supposed to go on all day. Has been in the high 30s, but as soon as the storm is going to hit it will be at 50s, but not like it does me good since I won't be able to paint outside regardless lol. Might just have to wait until next weekend darn...I just want to get it over with.

Stay safe and dry!


----------



## hakutaku (Mar 31, 2022)

Absolutely insane. It's been warm and sunny for the past two weeks but today it suddenly got really cold and started snowing heavily for 30 minutes, then got sunny again immediately after   I hate living on this island lol


----------



## Envy (Apr 2, 2022)

Warm and sunny. Ugh. I hate this time of the year so much.


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 2, 2022)

Warm and sunny outside.

Love it!


----------



## vinnie (Apr 2, 2022)

Cloudly and cold.


----------



## Snowesque (Apr 2, 2022)

From thunderstorms on Tuesday to snow on Friday... Too indecisive.


----------



## TheDuke55 (Apr 2, 2022)

Snowesque said:


> From thunderstorms on Tuesday to snow on Friday... Too indecisive.


Sounds like my states weather. It just never knows what it wants to do. It will rain, and then snow, and finally the sun will come out and jump to 50 only to spike down to 32 the next day.


----------



## BrokenSanity (Apr 2, 2022)

I was really hoping it would be warm and sunny outside today but when I looked outside it's super cloudy and gloomy again 
So when I went to go exercise outside with my dog I needed to wear my winter jacket, hat and my leggings, I hate it because I feel so hot and sweaty and burdened when I'm exercising with my heavy warm jacket but at the same time when I take it off it's freezing and I don't want to catch pneumonia, I only have two jackets a heavy warm one and a gentle light one that is better for something like rain or mildly cold weather, the other lighter jacket isn't warm enough either...


----------



## Croconaw (Apr 2, 2022)

Honestly, it was really nice out today which makes me happy.


----------



## Neb (May 15, 2022)

Mild and cloudy. Pretty standard Spring fare for this part of the state.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (May 15, 2022)

Partly sunny, I think there's a lot of clouds 'cause it already rained last night (or it's gonna rain later).
It's 21 degrees Celsius (70 degrees Farenheit), but the temperature may rise because it's just the morning here.


----------



## Bagelbagon (May 15, 2022)

really humid and cloudy :/ it's ok though, at least the temperature will be nice. I think it's getting up to 70ish today.


----------



## Alienfish (May 15, 2022)

Nice, though still a bit too cloudy and chilly to fully enjoy being outside.


----------



## Romaki (May 15, 2022)

Very sunny. Perfectly mid temperature for it.


----------



## TalviSyreni (May 15, 2022)

Slightly humid but it’s rained a lot which has been long overdue after six weeks of no substantial rainfall.


----------



## VanitasFan26 (May 15, 2022)

Its currently Cloudy but we might get Rain soon I know its a 30% chance, but you can never know when it will come since I live in Georgia we tend to get rain so often.


----------



## LadyDestani (May 15, 2022)

It was sunny and warm today, in the 70's Fahrenheit. Basically the perfect weather for me.


----------



## MiniPocketWorld (May 15, 2022)

It was a warm sunny day with a little breeze. It's cooled off now and it's more windy and cloudy. It's also dusk. I wonder if we're getting rain honestly.


----------



## Neb (May 16, 2022)

Cloudy and mild, just like usual. Although today it rained off and on for an hour. Good thing I brought a jacket during my walk.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (May 16, 2022)

Right now it's 17 degrees Celsius (62 degrees Farenheit) and cloudy.


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Jun 23, 2022)

Today kind of surprised me in that it was a cloudy and stormy day (there's still rumbling thunder and even some lightning* as I type this comment), but it made me content to see this type of weather in this season.

*I might have to turn off my electronic devices if the lightning gets stronger though, just in case.


----------



## Croconaw (Jun 23, 2022)

Very warm, just the way I like it.


----------



## Chrysopal (Jun 23, 2022)

Pouring rain this morning.
Cloudy afternoon.
Hot sun mid-day about 24°C.
Light rain during evening.
Sounds like light wind outside tonight.
Mountain weather is strange


----------



## Neb (Jun 23, 2022)

Sunny, around 75 degrees and slightly humid. This isn’t unusual for June.


----------



## TalviSyreni (Jun 23, 2022)

It's not even 7am yet and it's already warm both inside and out. Thank goodness it's meant to cloud over later with the possibility of some torrential downpours/thunderstorms and from tomorrow onwards it's going to be cooler.

Roll on Autumn.


----------



## Fullmetalwwant (Jun 23, 2022)

Today and tomorrow there's a chance of thunderstorm showers but besides that, everyday is going to be at 100 or higher so we gotta have fun with that


----------



## Franny (Jun 23, 2022)

right now it's sunny and like, 80? i think its supposed to be 87. we've been in a mini heatwave the past 3 days and it's been 90+ degrees fahrenheit.


----------



## hakutaku (Jun 23, 2022)

Hot, humid, and cloudy, with bursts of light rain   This is why Summer is my least fav season alongside Winter...


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jun 23, 2022)

Pretty humid, despite being cloudy. Must've been the rain from last night.


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Jun 23, 2022)

Today it is a "normal" sunny day. I'm a little bit disappointed that the stormy weather is already gone here, but I guess I don't mind much just as long as the temperature doesn't shoot up past 80°.


----------



## azurill (Jun 23, 2022)

It’s way too hot today. It’s 95 but with humility feels like 105. With no chance of rain. We really need rain.


----------



## QueenCobra (Jun 23, 2022)

Waaay too hot for my liking. The humidity makes sitting outside feel like a workout. I wish it would rain or storm or something.


----------



## Livia (Jun 23, 2022)

I'm in Texas so its very hot. it's 98 and sunny. The air conditioner has been running pretty much non stop.


----------



## Chrysopal (Jul 4, 2022)

Cloudy all morning, and rained until midnight


----------



## Neb (Jul 4, 2022)

Sunny, mild, and humid.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 4, 2022)

Cold and humid like it's gonna rain but it never does


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Jul 4, 2022)

Cold, dark, and rainy where I am! I'm even wearing socks, which I very rarely do inside the house


----------



## TalviSyreni (Jul 4, 2022)

Sunny, cool and breezy = my idea of a perfect summer's day.


----------



## Mr_Persona (Jul 5, 2022)

96 outside alone but with humidity its 110


----------



## LadyDestani (Jul 5, 2022)

It was pretty hot today and we had a heavy thunderstorm that lasted about an hour or so this afternoon. There are chances of thunderstorms all week.


----------



## azurill (Jul 5, 2022)

It was another really hot day . 96 but felt like 108 with the humidity. We finally got some much needed rain tonight.  Hopefully we will get some more rain tomorrow.


----------



## themysterybidder (Jul 6, 2022)

Too hot, and this isn't classed as hot weather. A heatwave is supposed to come next week in the UK, I might melt.


----------



## WhiteLily210 (Jul 6, 2022)

HOT.  Like not uncomfortable hot, like feel the heat the instant you open the door hot.
For some reason my area has been cursed with 100°+ degree weather for a week.


----------



## Croconaw (Jul 6, 2022)

It’s hot but with a nice breeze. I love it.


----------



## TalviSyreni (Jul 8, 2022)

It's warm for 7am in the morning and it's only going to gradually get hotter over the next week or so... urgh roll on Autumn!


----------



## Fullmetalwwant (Jul 8, 2022)

We're gonna continue to be above 100 degrees everyday for the next week so there's that for us lol


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 8, 2022)

Forecast looks way better than yesterday though yeah bit sunnier wouldn't hurt.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jul 8, 2022)

23° Celsius and partly cloudy, pretty good but it's almost 11:30 AM. (I'm assuming that it's gonna get hotter, seeing that it's almost noon.)


----------



## MiniPocketWorld (Jul 8, 2022)

Rainy and cloudy today. Actually I bet we will get thunder storms later tbh. I really like hearing thunder, as long as the storm isn't too strong. Way better than snow.


----------



## Nunnafinga (Jul 9, 2022)

It was a nice 111 °F(about 44 °C)in Phoenix,AZ today.Not quite egg frying on a sidewalk weather but close.......real close.


----------



## LadyDestani (Jul 9, 2022)

It was cloudy and rainy most of the day, but also comfortably warm.


----------



## Snek (Jul 9, 2022)

Today was a nice day for once. Sunny, but not too hot.


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (Jul 9, 2022)

Today was pretty good! It was super hot and sunny but got clouded around 7 so it was better! Yesterdays weather was really special because it was rainy and sunny at the same time so I SAW A RAINBOW AFTER LIKE FOREVERRRRR


----------



## TalviSyreni (Jul 10, 2022)

A very warm morning with a few hot days to come before a brief cool down on Wednesday. What's scary is there's a possibility that next weekend could be very hot for the UK... yeah I'm not looking forward to that at all.


----------



## Cosmic_Crossfade (Jul 10, 2022)

Sunny and warm today


----------



## tumut (Jul 10, 2022)

Sunny and breezey in the low 70's. It's so rare we get nice days


----------



## angiepie (Jul 10, 2022)

Hooooot.  109 currently.


----------



## Franny (Jul 11, 2022)

cloudy and really, really warm. after today the weather is supposed to be magnificent, just gotta get through today then i can really enjoy summer B)


----------



## amemome (Jul 11, 2022)

It's hot and wet  My least favorite combination!

It looks like it will rain later this evening.


----------



## Croconaw (Jul 11, 2022)

It’s very hot and I love it!!


----------



## TalviSyreni (Jul 12, 2022)

It's very warm this morning with another hot day on the cards, the weekend is looking even hotter as well.


----------



## themysterybidder (Jul 12, 2022)

It's just before 7am here in the UK and it's too hot already.  There is a lovely breeze outside, but it's so hot indoors!


----------



## Neb (Jul 12, 2022)

It was 97 degrees and fairly humid. I went out and I felt like I was melting. At least it wasn’t as hot as Arizona or New York in June. I can’t imagine living in those places during this time of year unless you’re used to the heat. I know I’m not.


----------



## TalviSyreni (Jul 17, 2022)

Currently its pleasantly warm with a nice breeze, but its going to get very hot over the next 48 hours or so... fun times ahead.


----------



## S.J. (Jul 17, 2022)

It was raining for most of the day and 12°C. It was nice inside listening to the rain, and my dog laid by the fire.


----------



## Sophie23 (Jul 17, 2022)

Yeah it’s just pleasantly warm with a nice breeze today - it was hotter yesterday


----------



## Bulbadragon (Jul 18, 2022)

Rainy but not hot or humid. We've had a lot of rain lately and it's making me ready for fall and cool weather! I'm tired of being hot and sweaty immediately when I go outside.


----------



## Mr_Persona (Jul 18, 2022)

Its been sticky because of the rain. Its not hot but its still nasty.


----------



## TalviSyreni (Jul 18, 2022)

It’s ridiculously hot here in the UK, I’ve not felt heat like this in years. Thank goodness it’ll be over by Wednesday.


----------



## Sophie23 (Jul 18, 2022)

TalviSyreni said:


> It’s ridiculously hot here in the UK, I’ve not felt heat like this in years. Thank goodness it’ll be over by Wednesday.


I know right. I’m not sure if it’s okay to play my switch right now because I heard it can turn off itself because of the heat

	Post automatically merged: Jul 18, 2022



Bulbadragon said:


> Rainy but not hot or humid. We've had a lot of rain lately and it's making me ready for fall and cool weather! I'm tired of being hot and sweaty immediately when I go outside.


Lucky I hate the heat I wish winter would hurry up


----------



## TalviSyreni (Jul 18, 2022)

Sophie23 said:


> I know right. I’m not sure if it’s okay to play my switch right now because I heard it can turn off itself because of the heat
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jul 18, 2022
> 
> ...


I thought about going on my Switch earlier to play some Stardew Valley but my hands are even making my phone warmer than normal. 

Bring on Autumn already!


----------



## LuchaSloth (Jul 18, 2022)

It's hot. But, I also recognize that it's not AS hot here as it is other places (also, I'm used to it being hot during the summer. So...it's not so bad). Today was in the high 80's. Tomorrow is supposed to be like 94F, I think...and Wednesday is even hotter at 98F. Still...we had a nice storm for most of the day, and finally got some much-needed rain. - I'm just gonna try to be swimming at my friend's house for the next couple days. Lol.


----------



## Balverine (Jul 19, 2022)

It's been stupid hot lol
Normally I don't mind the heat, but it has also been super humid. Like, the air feels sticky when you step outside humid


----------



## TalviSyreni (Jul 19, 2022)

After a very hot an humid morning at work it's just rained for the first time in weeks, if only the rain had stayed a little longer than an hour.


----------



## Bloodflowers (Jul 19, 2022)

I’m so glad I don’t live in the UK anymore. For many reasons but the British humidity is no joke. Right now in my part of Germany it’s 36c but the humidity is low so it’s tolerable for me if I stay inside. It’s supposed to storm tomorrow which will be a relief but roll on Autumn. I’m always happier when the weather is gloomy and cold wet.


----------



## themysterybidder (Jul 19, 2022)

I'm in the UK and let's put it this way, if I don't post again, I've melted.   I've just heard the most glorious sound, thunder!


----------



## tiffanistarr (Jul 19, 2022)

it’s above 80° F which anything over that is disgusting. Heat wave after heat wave. All i want is winter all the freaking time. The planet should not be this warm. We’re doomed.


----------



## JellyBeans (Jul 19, 2022)

look i am a summer gal through and through, but more of a 'warm sunny day and good vibes' summer and less of a 'if you move more than an inch away from your fan your body will be 90% sweat' summer, y'know? 
so yeah in case it wasn't clear from every other uk person posting... i imagine this is what hell feels like


----------



## slzzpz (Jul 19, 2022)

Miserable. Been over 100º F each day and our AC broke over the weekend. The house has been between 85º - 90º since then. Hoping it gets fixed today.


----------



## amemome (Jul 20, 2022)

stormy and hot. humid due to the rain. my head hurts since it's so warm!


----------



## Franny (Jul 20, 2022)

severe storm watch :,( sucks because i have a huge fear of severe storms and tornadoes. just gotta get through this day


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 20, 2022)

Surprisingly it's nice, bright, and sunny outside, which is a complete opposite of the day I'm having, lmao.


----------



## tiffanistarr (Jul 20, 2022)

still hot, still disgusting, i hate summer weather. People smell bad, people are sweaty, it’s hot and sticky out, you can’t take clothes off to cool off. I’m not leaving my house again until it snows. I hate everything about the heat. People talk about seasonal depression in the winter time, im having seasonal depression, anxiety, anger, and nightmares. The ozone is literally a paper doily in the sky…. again.. we’re doomed. Im moving to Antarctica


----------



## RemMomori (Jul 20, 2022)

It's hot and sunny where I live, it's always hot and sunny, I hate Texas summers. I remember one time I went to a festival in my city in the summer and was in line waiting to get food with my mom. The sun was beaming down on me and there was no shade, the line was also kinda long. I ended up passing out from the heat and woke up on a blanket under a tree while my mom and younger brother went to get me a snow cone.


----------



## MiniPocketWorld (Jul 20, 2022)

It was about 90F and sunny. It was humid due to the ton of rain we got Sunday (9inches!). I didn't notice today, but yesterday some cicadas came out. I found a bright green one on the ground and some were making noise in the trees. We are expecting more rain between the rest of the week and next week. Hopefully we won't flood more than we have.


----------



## TalviSyreni (Jul 21, 2022)

Warm and a little humid but I'd take that over the stifling hot weather I've just experienced.


----------



## Croconaw (Jul 21, 2022)

Weather like this is making me thankful there are places where it’s warm all year long. I can’t stand cold weather at all. Give me non-stop heat. 🏜


----------



## Fullmetalwwant (Jul 21, 2022)

It continues to be in the upper 110's and hopefully at least we can at least get down to the lower 100's by next week but who knows at this point


----------



## Bloodflowers (Jul 21, 2022)

It’s finally raining! It did storm last night but I apparently slept through it. It’s cooled down significantly and it’s such a relief, I’m not meant for those temperatures


----------



## tiffanistarr (Jul 21, 2022)

I can’t wait for single digit temperatures. It’s so hot and sickening outside. It should NOT be this hot here.


----------



## Franny (Jul 21, 2022)

sky is much better! but still really hot and humid.


----------



## hakutaku (Jul 21, 2022)

Cool and overcast, nature is healing, it's currently 17 celsius in the middle of summer, this is the England I know and love, it even rained last night  I feel bad for Southerners though, apparently its still pretty warm down there...


----------



## Croconaw (Jul 22, 2022)

It’s hot and I’m loving it.


----------



## TalviSyreni (Jul 23, 2022)

It's cool and cloudy.


----------



## Mr_Persona (Jul 23, 2022)

6 am and woke up by thunder and the hail. Tornado coming but it doesn't look like the winds and rain are super strong outside like usual before a Tornado comes. Temperature is kinda meh, 78° right now. Still pretty close to 80


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Jul 23, 2022)

A tad cloudy and hazy, but still like 95°.

EDIT: Now, it's completely sunny and the wind has picked up (still 95° though :|).


----------



## allainah (Jul 23, 2022)

Windy and raining  i'm enjoying it


----------



## Croconaw (Jul 23, 2022)

It’s continuing to be very hot and I’m here for it.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 26, 2022)

Wet and humid. Blech.


----------



## TalviSyreni (Jul 26, 2022)

Warm but with a nice strong breeze to keep things relatively comfortable.


----------



## LadyDestani (Jul 26, 2022)

It's warm but not too hot today. We're supposed to get thunderstorms this afternoon, so right now it's overcast with a pleasant breeze.


----------



## tiffanistarr (Jul 26, 2022)

dark, gloomy, rainy, chilly compared to the last week. 


ITS AMAZING. get tf outta here with that heat and sun bs


----------



## KittenNoir (Jul 27, 2022)

The weather today is very hot I’m sunbathing as I’m not very well 

But both yesterday and today I’ve had a ant bring me a dead ant what does this mean????? It’s happened 2 days in a row!!!


----------



## Chrysopal (Jul 30, 2022)

37°C dry, blue sky, hot!
Heat wave warning says may reach 40°C this week.


----------



## azurill (Jul 31, 2022)

It has been crazy hot everyday and will be just as hot today. It’s 85 but feels like 93. They say it’s the hottest July on record. With very low chance of rain.


----------



## LadyDestani (Jul 31, 2022)

It was cloudy and in the 70's all day, which was very nice. We got a thunderstorm this evening, but luckily it started after we were settled inside for the night.


----------



## AlyssaAC (Jul 31, 2022)

Low 100s today and a little rain, which is so nice. It should start cooling down now that July is almost over.


----------



## TalviSyreni (Aug 2, 2022)

Sunny, warm and humid.


----------



## Mairmalade (Aug 2, 2022)

Raining. Not a terribly high temperature, but the humidity makes it feel extra gross.

Should be clearing up in the evening though!


----------



## MiniPocketWorld (Aug 3, 2022)

It is hot and sunny. 89F. I think clouds are on their way though.


----------



## Franny (Aug 3, 2022)

right now its sunny, super humid and hot, and there's a chance of storms later. severe storm watch
gonna be a long day


----------



## Asarena (Aug 5, 2022)

Today's been cloudy, hot, and humid.


----------



## TalviSyreni (Aug 6, 2022)

It's warm and sunny with a slightly cool breeze... sadly though it's going to get hotter over the next week or so.


----------



## Franny (Aug 7, 2022)

sunny, kinda humid. supposed to storm tonight with chances of flooding, which sucks because my state is notorious for basement flooding with any kind of heavy rain...


----------



## TheDuke55 (Aug 7, 2022)

It stayed sunny and then rained heavily for a little bit. Thankfully I got my entire yard mowed before I got too wet. It was pretty tall since I haven't been home in over a week. Should be thunderstorms coming soon. So doubly thankful I got it all done before that rolled in.


----------



## TalviSyreni (Aug 8, 2022)

Very warm and sunny with a hot week of weather ahead… fun times.


----------



## amemome (Aug 8, 2022)

I think it's a couple hours away from raining again. Skies are dark, it's humid, and it's very hot.


----------



## Croconaw (Aug 8, 2022)

It’s very hot out and I love it. A huge middle finger to the snow in general.


----------



## smug villager (Aug 8, 2022)

It's been so humid all summer. Hot as can be with lots of rain, so it's a muggy wet sort of miserable like a swamp. But it's finally been cooling down. Very cloudy and windy and frequent rain and thunderstorms. I can't wait for the fall.


----------



## SirSean (Aug 8, 2022)

Started out super gloomy and rainy seems to have cleared up though as the day went on. Not a big fan of rain in the morning when I'm working, makes me want to sleep.


----------



## VernalLapin (Aug 8, 2022)

A bit drizzly and warm, but not hot at all.


----------



## Franny (Aug 9, 2022)

sunny and 62F. i love it. it's supposed to be great weather all week.


----------



## dizzy bone (Aug 9, 2022)

It's rainy season where I am but the past 2 days didn't have much continuous heavy rain, just some light showers. Unfortunately, I was cooking when there was a brief 5 minute shower and didn't have time to move my laundry under the shade


----------



## TalviSyreni (Aug 9, 2022)

It’s another hot and sunny day… only another five days of this boring weather to go before it changes.


----------



## Snek (Aug 9, 2022)

It's around 19-20°C so its pleasantly warm. Its always around this temperature where I live so its not too unusual


----------



## Guero101 (Aug 9, 2022)

hot af


----------



## alv4 (Aug 9, 2022)

A little bit cold...
13C


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 10, 2022)

Ah yes, it's raining!  Very nice.


----------



## RemMomori (Aug 10, 2022)

It's a thunderstorm that just knocked out the internet, I'm using phone data to post this.


----------



## allainah (Aug 10, 2022)

It was hot and sunny earlier but now a storms brewin, which I dont mind except for the horrible humidity


----------



## Shawna (Aug 10, 2022)

Mostly cloudy, probably really hot.


----------



## TalviSyreni (Aug 11, 2022)

It's just another hot and sunny day here in the UK.


----------



## Croconaw (Aug 11, 2022)

It’s so hot and sunny with no sign of any precipitation.


----------



## Guero101 (Aug 11, 2022)

78 and cloudy here in music city


----------



## LadyDestani (Aug 11, 2022)

The temperature was reasonably warm today, but not too hot. We were supposed to get thunderstorms all day, but thankfully they held off so I got to enjoy some outdoor time.


----------



## TalviSyreni (Aug 12, 2022)

It's ridiculously hot here today with another two days to go before it finally cools down.


----------



## Franny (Aug 12, 2022)

AMAZING. it's 67f/19c right now and it's so sunny. i'm stuck inside all day which makes me miserable but woe is the life of an accountant. once work lets off, im opening alllll da windows B)


----------



## Kaiaa (Aug 12, 2022)

After a string of rainy days, I was pleased to see the sun this morning! It was also very nice out, not muggy like usual!


----------



## Guero101 (Aug 12, 2022)

83 and partly cloudy here in Music City


----------



## allainah (Aug 12, 2022)

90 da grease and partly cloudy + 55% humidity.


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Aug 12, 2022)

Cloudy, pretty likely it will rain, but not too cold


----------



## LadyDestani (Aug 12, 2022)

The weather was lovely today. Sunny skies with picturesque clouds, the perfect temperature for me at around 80F, and a nice breeze blowing.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Aug 13, 2022)

Sunny skies all around! The temperatures weren't too hot either which was nice.


----------



## Franny (Aug 13, 2022)

cloudy, same temp as yesterday but it might get chilly tonight if it ends up raining.


----------



## LoveGraceMarie (Aug 13, 2022)

It’s really sunny and hot here lately, but thankfully it’s raining through most of next week. I wasn’t built for hot weather


----------



## digimon (Aug 13, 2022)

it’s been warm lately, but it cooled off and it looks like it’s gonna rain


----------



## TalviSyreni (Aug 14, 2022)

It's hot, but thankfully it's going to cool down after today with the potential for some much needed rain and thunderstorms.


----------



## Plume (Aug 19, 2022)

The weather has been great. After weeks of temperatures in the 90's, I'm so happy to finally go outside and not feel like I'm being baked. 79 is the perfect temperature!


----------



## imorileo (Aug 19, 2022)

Very, very, very warm. Its 5am and I can’t sleep because its like 25c where I am.


----------



## hakutaku (Aug 20, 2022)

It's been perfect weather for me, today it's been bright and sunny, a perfect temp at 22c, and also very windy! I'm loving how it drops to 12c at night here too 
I'm just not cut out for hot weather! It's why spring and autumn are my fav seasons, I'm loving the early autumn vibes we've been having


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 30, 2022)

Ah, a nice, relaxing rain here in Mondstadt... perfect for reading a book or playing video games.


----------



## Shawna (Aug 30, 2022)

Nasty.  It's been raining.


----------



## TalviSyreni (Aug 30, 2022)

A very pleasant day with the temperature somewhere around 20 degrees and a nice cool breeze too.

Autumn is truly upon us now.


----------



## LuchaSloth (Aug 30, 2022)

Another hot day here. Pretty cloudy...but really hot when the sun pokes out from behind the clouds. Chance of rain around 6pm. The rain holding off till 6 is both a blessing and a curse. I'm in the middle of mowing the lawn, so I need dry weather for that. But it's also super warm out there. Rain sure would feel good now.


----------



## princess.looking.for.frog (Aug 30, 2022)

very overcast at the moment, should be thunderstorming throughout the day. and it's still winter! I'm scared for the Australian summer storm season


----------



## al-tirah (Aug 31, 2022)

Sunny and raining at the same time


----------



## Neb (Aug 31, 2022)

Today was in the 90s, but the extremely high humidity made it feel like the low 100s. I couldn’t walk for five minutes before feeling like I was melting.


----------



## tarepanda3ame (Sep 1, 2022)

Here in my corner of Southern CA, it will be a high of 106 degrees Fahrenheit this afternoon! 
I'm waiting oh so patiently for our cooler fall weather to come, but based on the past few years, it probably won't be here until after Halloween!


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Sep 1, 2022)

Cloudy with cooler temperatures at 16 degrees Celsius - It's cold enough to wear hoodies, warm pyjama pants, and slippers . . . Finally.


----------



## Aquilla (Sep 1, 2022)

Today it’s been lovely! Sunshine and vlue skies with a gentle breeze and not too hot, not too cold.


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Sep 1, 2022)

It's a bit chilly where I am! I believe it's in the 60s which is nice bc it's starting to feel like fall


----------



## Franny (Sep 1, 2022)

it's sunny and warm here! i like it a lot!


----------



## Snek (Sep 1, 2022)

Cloudy all day. One of those cloudy days that might look to rain but never does


----------



## Croconaw (Sep 1, 2022)

It’s a hot day with no precipitation. It’s perfect.


----------



## S.J. (Sep 1, 2022)

It's a nice morning so far. It's going to be less than 15°C today, but I don't think it will rain, so it will probably be nice. ️


----------



## Bluebellie (Sep 1, 2022)

It’s cloudy. It rains a little here and there. Something small though.


----------



## Aniko (Sep 1, 2022)

Like a fall day, around 15C, sunny with a bit of clouds. Which is weird considering it was hot and humid the previous days and we had to let the AC on.


----------



## CylieDanny (Sep 1, 2022)

Boiling hot. I think Im gonna melt


----------



## LadyDestani (Sep 1, 2022)

The weather has been really nice the past few days. Today was around 80 F and sunny. I love weather like this.


----------



## TalviSyreni (Sep 2, 2022)

Warm and muggy, it also feels like a storm is slowly brewing, waiting for the right moment to go bang.


----------



## Franny (Sep 2, 2022)

It's bright and sunny right now and it'll be warm later. It's good that the weather is nice because I'm attending my grandfather's funeral later today


----------



## al-tirah (Sep 2, 2022)

Rainy


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Sep 2, 2022)

Hot and humid, like always.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Sep 2, 2022)

Sunny and a nice 23 degrees Celsius


----------



## JellyBeans (Sep 2, 2022)

been pretty good! sun has been in and out but honestly the break from the heat was appreciated


----------



## Snek (Sep 2, 2022)

Partly sunny with probably no chance of raining (I hope). Its been raining where I live almost daily now


----------



## Firesquids (Sep 2, 2022)

Heat wave finally passed so it's a comfortable temperature today.


----------



## moo_nieu (Sep 2, 2022)

warmer than i prefer, but a gorgeous day


----------



## LoserMom (Sep 2, 2022)

I live in Arizona so… very hot


----------



## Aniko (Sep 2, 2022)

Sunny and 20C with a bright blue sky


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Sep 2, 2022)

It was very sunny, but also a bit windy today!!


----------



## Newbiemayor (Sep 2, 2022)

It's nice here today! It's not too hot and a few clouds here and there.


----------



## xX-Popplio-Xx (Sep 2, 2022)

It rained most of the day but now it’s clear out and I can see the moon now!


----------



## al-tirah (Sep 3, 2022)

Gloomy and heavily raining


----------



## TalviSyreni (Sep 3, 2022)

Another warm and slightly muggy day but it's cloudy for a change, apparently it's going to rain later on.


----------



## S.J. (Sep 3, 2022)

It was sunny with clouds, but cold, today! No rain today, and it’s also the third day of spring!


----------



## Snek (Sep 3, 2022)

Cloudy with a 100% to probably rain


----------



## Bluebellie (Sep 3, 2022)

The sky looks pretty clear. Everything is wet though. It looks like it might have rained at night.


----------



## amemome (Sep 3, 2022)

sun is beaming through strongly past my curtains. I can tell it will be a hot day, as it's already becoming a hot day in my bedroom


----------



## Franny (Sep 3, 2022)

Mostly cloudy, humid and warm. Supposed to be stormy the next few days.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Sep 3, 2022)

Partly cloudy and 20° Celsius. It's still the morning, so it might get hotter today.


----------



## moo_nieu (Sep 3, 2022)

clear skies so far, but the sun still isnt all the way up yet


----------



## Croconaw (Sep 3, 2022)

It’s really hot which is perfect!


----------



## jadetine (Sep 3, 2022)

It is a lovely 72F / 22C right now and a good time to finish some yard work. 🕶


----------



## Mutti (Sep 3, 2022)

Calm winds, overcast with a slight muggy feel in the air Europe


----------



## Sophie23 (Sep 3, 2022)

It said it would rain but it was mostly sunny perfect day for doing the Pokemon Go Inkay research


----------



## Mr_Persona (Sep 3, 2022)

Hot and sticky. Storm missed us which is sad because i like thunder, I only got to hear some thunder as it was missing us. Better rain tonight.


----------



## TalviSyreni (Sep 4, 2022)

Warm and windy with the chance of some rain later on this evening.


----------



## duododo (Sep 4, 2022)

It's quite rainy. I think it's going to rain all day, certainly looks like it.


----------



## StarlitGlitch (Sep 4, 2022)

Today was a bit hotter during the day. A lot of days recently have been feeling like the beginning of fall but not today!


----------



## LadyDestani (Sep 6, 2022)

It was a mixture of cloudy and sunny today, warm but not excessively hot. It was quite nice.


----------



## TalviSyreni (Sep 7, 2022)

Warm but cloudy with the chance of thunderstorms later on today.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Sep 7, 2022)

Mostly cloudy and 13 degrees Celsius. Defo not complaining!


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Sep 9, 2022)

It seems as if the hideous heatwave that had been going on for two weeks here is finally dying out.

The temperature here right now is 84°. The last time it was somewhere in the 80-85° range here during the day/afternoon must've been waaaay back in early May, April or March.

Just wonderful. It's about time that three digit temperatures got the hell out of here (I've already suffered long enough). Viewing the weather forecast for the next week and a half, there's still going to be a few 90° days, but at least it won't be nearly 110° anymore.

EDIT: And now, it's lightly raining (hope it starts to rain harder).


----------



## MiniPocketWorld (Sep 9, 2022)

Warm sunny with some breeze now and then. We had the tall fluffy clouds but they became flat long and fluffy . Cicadas started up late morning, but not many survived the frost from other other night so they aren't real noisy.


----------



## VernalLapin (Sep 9, 2022)

Pretty much gorgeous the whole day through. At dawn, it was a little chilly but in a nice tingling way. All day it’s been clear and sunny. I’m outside right now and it’s neutral but there’s a nice breeze ƪ(˘⌣˘)ʃ


----------



## LadyDestani (Sep 9, 2022)

Comfortably warm all day with big, puffy clouds. A few of the clouds were darker and they are calling for rain this weekend, but we didn't get any today.


----------



## Dim (Sep 10, 2022)

Cloudy… so much for that full moon


----------



## LadyDestani (Sep 10, 2022)

It's been raining lightly all day and I'm glad I didn't have to go out in it.


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Sep 10, 2022)

Looks super sunny and nice out... extremely tempted to go for a walk


----------



## Croconaw (Sep 11, 2022)

It was a nice day today. It was hot, as usual, which I love.


----------



## TalviSyreni (Sep 11, 2022)

Cloudy but warm which looks like will be the theme for the weather this week.


----------



## al-tirah (Sep 11, 2022)

Rainy cozy weather


----------



## LadyDestani (Sep 11, 2022)

Perfect early fall weather. It rained overnight but was a mixture of overcast and sunny throughout the day. It was warm without being too hot.


----------



## VernalLapin (Sep 12, 2022)

Rainy and chilly. The rain was so pretty and nonstop this morning.


----------



## Neb (Sep 14, 2022)

It was hazy and smelled like a campfire for the entire day. Thankfully it wasn’t as bad as yesterday. On that day I couldn’t even see more than a few streets away.


----------



## Vanida (Sep 14, 2022)

Spring is finally starting. It so warm and sunny today I can wear shorts again. I hate the cold and complain about it all the time but I live in Australia and it doesn’t even snow where I am so I guess it’s not too bad.


----------



## Bloodflowers (Sep 14, 2022)

Cold and rainy, just the way I like it. I wish it could be autumn forever.


----------



## TalviSyreni (Sep 14, 2022)

Gloomy and damp after raining last night, Autumn is officially here.


----------



## KittenNoir (Sep 14, 2022)

The weather is way to hot today I was shocked when I went outside..... I miss the cold rainy weather


----------



## S.J. (Nov 9, 2022)

The weather is so bizarre lately. It's been raining all spring, then the last three days were sunny and warm (28-31°C). Now it's raining, thunder and lightning. 

I went back to sleep for another hour because I don't want to drive to work in the lightning, but it's still going. Maybe it will be over by the time I'm finished getting ready.


----------



## magicaldonkey (Nov 10, 2022)

at the momento, there's a chonk grey cloud over where i am and for some stretch, though also it's sunny on the other side (in the opposite direction). i don't want it to rain!!


----------



## azurill (Nov 10, 2022)

Right now we have light rain and wind. It will get worse as the tropical storm gets closer.


----------



## Neb (Nov 10, 2022)

It was overcast until the late evening and there was a chilly wind throughout. This autumn has been noticeably colder than the last.


----------



## Franny (Nov 10, 2022)

Super sunny & warm. This autumn has been really, really warm for my state so far. We've not even gotten snow in my area yet. Very odd. But i'm enjoying it while it lasts, cold times are coming very soon!


----------



## LadyDestani (Nov 10, 2022)

The weather was pretty nice this afternoon. The air was crisp but not cold. There were some clouds but also some sun. Unfortunately, the rain is supposed to roll in tonight and last all day tomorrow.


----------



## TalviSyreni (Nov 11, 2022)

Cloudy, warm and quite windy.


----------



## S.J. (Nov 11, 2022)

Today was warm and cloudy with a breeze! 



S.J. said:


> The weather is so bizarre lately. It's been raining all spring, then the last three days were sunny and warm (28-31°C). Now it's raining, thunder and lightning.
> 
> I went back to sleep for another hour because I don't want to drive to work in the lightning, but it's still going. Maybe it will be over by the time I'm finished getting ready.



I ended up leaving home 1.5 hours after I intended yesterday, just to drive about a kilometre before turning around and driving home scared!  I had stuff I really needed to do, so I waited about another half hour, and by then the lightning had mostly cleared up.


----------



## themysterybidder (Nov 11, 2022)

Very, very windy, wet and cold. I never usually feel the cold, even in autumn/winter, but the past few weeks I've been freezing!  It was bin collection day, very lucky the wheelie bins didn't go flying during the night!


----------



## Franny (Nov 11, 2022)

overcast, sorta warm? not that nice.


----------



## Firesquids (Nov 11, 2022)

Overcast, the sky is blindingly white and it's cold and wet outside. Kind of nice change of pace though since it was super dry and hot all summer.


----------



## S.J. (Nov 11, 2022)

Thunderstorms again today!  Pretty certain there was a lightning strike in my backyard. The power is also out now. Have enough to do to keep me occupied, but poor pup is scared.


----------



## TheDuke55 (Nov 11, 2022)

S.J. said:


> Thunderstorms again today!  Pretty certain there was a lightning strike in my backyard. The power is also out now. Have enough to do to keep me occupied, but poor pup is scared.


Fun stuff. It's been raining here all day as well. Storms just rolled in about an hour with the winds picking up a lot. Think I heard a tree in the woods go down. Shook the house and made a really loud thud.

Stay safe S.J. By the way, how old is your puppy?


----------



## Newbiemayor (Nov 11, 2022)

It's getting colder and I think we're just going to skip the beautiful fall 50-60s weather that I like  We're going straight from 70s to like 30s this coming week.


----------



## S.J. (Nov 11, 2022)

TheDuke55 said:


> Fun stuff. It's been raining here all day as well. Storms just rolled in about an hour with the winds picking up a lot. Think I heard a tree in the woods go down. Shook the house and made a really loud thud.
> 
> Stay safe S.J. By the way, how old is your puppy?



Sorry, I didn't even think about how I called her a pup. She's actually a four year old Australian kelpie x border collie, but I'll call her pup when I talk to her, so I didn't think anything of it.  The weather doesn't sound good there either. You stay safe too!


----------



## LadyDestani (Nov 11, 2022)

It was raining steadily from the time I woke up this morning until almost noon. Then, it stopped for a while so we were able to take my dog on a walk. It was cloudy but warm. Unfortunately, the rain came back at the worst possible time. I was out grocery shopping and picking up dinner after work when it became a full-fledged downpour. I got soaked walking back to my car and driving home was so difficult because visibility was terrible.


----------



## ali.di.magix (Nov 11, 2022)

Raining most of the day. We got heavy rain yesterday, which caused flooding and lots of dropouts in the road up the coast. The state highway is closed yet again. The poor buggers can never catch a break


----------



## magicaldonkey (Nov 12, 2022)

it's pretty sunny + a bit warm outside at the momento


----------



## imorileo (Nov 12, 2022)

Its been raining really, really, really hard these past few days.. There are always typhoons where I'm currently staying so I'm weathering out the storm rn! I hope its sunny wherever you, reader, are~


----------



## TalviSyreni (Nov 12, 2022)

Warm and cloudy which it shouldn't be for November.


----------



## TheDuke55 (Nov 12, 2022)

S.J. said:


> Sorry, I didn't even think about how I called her a pup. She's actually a four year old Australian kelpie x border collie, but I'll call her pup when I talk to her, so I didn't think anything of it.  The weather doesn't sound good there either. You stay safe too!


It's cool! I just thought you meant you recently got a new pet/puppy. Sorry about that. Plenty of people still call their older pets kittens/puppies ect. They sound very lovely!




I walked around the woods this morning, after the storm, and there are a lot of downed trees. Some of them were already dead, so the storm gave them a final push. It's sunny and slightly warm, which is a complete opposite of the nasty storm yesterday.


----------



## MiniPocketWorld (Nov 12, 2022)

It started snowing today. Not thrilled but it is that time of year.


----------



## Mr_Persona (Nov 12, 2022)

its 40s to 30s. WHERE'S MY SNOW! I slept with no heat at night until morning but seriously it feels like Christmas is around the corner laughing at me.

	Post automatically merged: Nov 12, 2022



MiniPocketWorld said:


> It started snowing today. Not thrilled but it is that time of year.


So lucky!


----------



## Aniko (Nov 12, 2022)

It's raining, a bit cold, looks like November. I heard we were going to have snow next week.


----------



## LuchaSloth (Nov 12, 2022)

Partly cloudy, and exceptionally warm for November.


----------



## Sophie23 (Nov 12, 2022)

it was sunny here perfect for playing Pokemon Go


----------



## tbro13 (Nov 12, 2022)

It snowed an inch this morning. Uncommon for my area, makes me want to put up my Christmas decorations!


----------



## Ravenkitty22 (Nov 12, 2022)

It’s sunny and finally feels like fall (highs in the low 50s and high 40s, lows in the 30s). I’m all for it.


----------



## Dim (Nov 12, 2022)

Wonderful. Mid 60s. Low humanity. Nice breeze. It’s probably our last nice day before things finally start getting cold.


----------



## Newbiemayor (Nov 12, 2022)

28° but feels like 19° eeeeeaahhhhgg~ (ಥ﹏ಥ)
I hate winter...


----------



## TheDuke55 (Nov 12, 2022)

Newbiemayor said:


> 28° but feels like 19° eeeeeaahhhhgg~ (ಥ﹏ಥ)
> I hate winter...


It's the worst when you have to get up super early and start your car to warm it up for a bit. Especially when the snow just keeps coming. So you have to shovel yourself out so you can get to wherever you got to go the next day (this usually being work for me) and having to scrap the pesky ice off of the windows.

I'm convinced that anyone that says the absolutely love the rain or the worst of winter either have mild ones or are in an enclosed environment where they're really not dealing with the elements. I think rain is soothing when I am sleeping, but it sucks to be out in it.


----------



## Alyx (Nov 13, 2022)

It's freezing! We just had a snowstorm the other day. There's still a lot of snow on the ground and it's 19 degrees above Fahrenheit.


----------



## LadyDestani (Nov 13, 2022)

The temperature dropped 20 degrees overnight. From 70F yesterday to just under 50F today. I hate the cold.


----------



## tbro13 (Nov 14, 2022)

Cold, but sunny. Finally time to break out my collection of warm sweaters!


----------



## LadyDestani (Nov 15, 2022)

Cold, rainy, and yucky.


----------



## xara (Nov 16, 2022)

it’s been snowing on and off here since yesterday morning.  we were expected to get 10cm of snow overnight, can’t tell if we actually did or not. it was shorts and t-shirt weather literally just a few days ago, so the fact that it’s now snowy and -2°C outside is kinda jarring and has left a lot of people unprepared. i definitely wasn’t ready for snow yet lol.


----------



## Aniko (Nov 16, 2022)

Snowstorm, maybe 20cm of snow, windy, feel like -9°C. It's pretty but not convenient.


----------



## TalviSyreni (Nov 17, 2022)

Cold and cloudy which for once is the right kind of weather for November.


----------



## KittenNoir (Nov 17, 2022)

The weather has been tooooo hot  I want it to rain.


----------



## Aniko (Nov 19, 2022)

Gray sky, almost white in fact, gentle snow, feels like -8C


----------



## LadyDestani (Nov 19, 2022)

It wasn't terribly cold out today. Around 50 Fahrenheit, clear, and sunny.


----------



## oath2order (Nov 20, 2022)

Like 43F. So, cold. I want to go outside but it's too cold


----------



## Aniko (Nov 20, 2022)

The weather is so weird today. It was sunny with a blue sky, then we had a sudden snowstorm, there was so much snow that we couldn't even see the street and our neighbors, then it was sunny again, then another snowstorm, then it was just cloudy, and now there is a snowstorm in front of the house but not in the back. It's so weird.


----------



## TalviSyreni (Nov 21, 2022)

It's raining and apparently meant to until around mid-morning.


----------



## S.J. (Dec 3, 2022)

After six months of winter, skipping spring entirely, we’re four days into summer and it’s 38°C.


----------



## LadyDestani (Dec 3, 2022)

It was raining all morning, but stopped around noon. The sun came out and the temperature was pleasant all afternoon.


----------



## TalviSyreni (Dec 4, 2022)

Cold and gloomy but at least it feels like winter for a change.


----------



## LuchaSloth (Dec 4, 2022)

Finally pleasant. Been having a lot of wind and rain, and generally gray days lately. 

Today is about 40 and blue skies.


----------



## Mr_Persona (Dec 4, 2022)

Sunny but cold. Like 40-30 degrees

	Post automatically merged: Dec 4, 2022



LuchaSloth said:


> Finally pleasant. Been having a lot of wind and rain, and generally gray days lately.
> 
> Today is about 40 and blue skies.


yeah we had very strong winds 5 days straight in a row and mostly at night


----------



## Aniko (Dec 4, 2022)

Bright and sunny but very cold. Weather is changing all the time.


----------



## Nunnafinga (Dec 5, 2022)

There's a foggy mountain breakdown this morning.I live less than a mile away from a mountain preserve and I can barely see them.


----------



## MiniPocketWorld (Dec 7, 2022)

A little cold and it's been pretty foggy.


----------



## Aniko (Dec 7, 2022)

Foggy and rainy, all the snow is melting


----------



## LadyDestani (Dec 7, 2022)

On the warmer side for December, close to 60F today. It was overcast and rained off and on throughout the day.


----------



## Jhine7 (Dec 8, 2022)

Weather here today: Currently 39F with a high of 43F and low of 26F. Gonna rain for the next hour and then be very cloudy for the rest of the day. Nothing new for CNY!


----------



## TalviSyreni (Dec 8, 2022)

It's frickin' freezing, the temperature is hovering at around 0c.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 8, 2022)

Pipin' cold with some minus C degrees. Doesn't help my workplace is near the water so it gets even colder lol.


----------



## xara (Dec 8, 2022)

sunny, for the first time in a few days! the temps have been alright, not hot or cold but definitely above seasonal, but it’s been gloomy every day for the past week or so. i don’t mind gloomy days, but i definitely missed the sun haha. it’s 4°C out there right now, which isn’t too bad.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Dec 8, 2022)

Cloudy and pretty warm at 3 degrees Celsius. It's December, where's the snow


----------



## BrokenSanity (Dec 8, 2022)

It's somewhat cloudy today it's 53 degrees Fahrenheit right now


----------



## MiniPocketWorld (Dec 17, 2022)

Snowing and sticking. The roads I'm sure are slick.


----------



## KittenNoir (Dec 17, 2022)

It’s very dark it’s going to storm any minute but I just picked up my favourite take away and getting ready to watch movies in the rain


----------



## TalviSyreni (Dec 18, 2022)

It's cold and raining, but I think I'd rather go back to freezing temperatures and thick frost again.


----------



## Chris (Dec 18, 2022)

From where I'm sitting I can see snow falling outside my window. I don't like snow.


----------



## hugs (Dec 18, 2022)

It's snowing heavily right now in British Columbia. I hope we get a white Christmas!


----------



## magicaldonkey (Dec 21, 2022)

its raining (nighttime where i am) and its truly chill beans. pretty relacc


----------



## VernalLapin (Dec 22, 2022)

It’s been snowing nonstop today.


----------



## Snek (Dec 22, 2022)

Today was very Caribbean


----------



## LadyDestani (Dec 22, 2022)

Cold and raining all day. It's only going to get colder this weekend, but at least the rain is supposed to stop.


----------



## Sophie23 (Dec 23, 2022)

It’s raining here on my birthday


----------



## maria110 (Dec 23, 2022)

It's -10 F here and windy.  Very fortunate to have heat and electricity and water all working and nowhere I need to go.


----------



## Mr_Persona (Dec 23, 2022)

-5 and strong winds and some snow


----------



## MiniPocketWorld (Dec 23, 2022)

-7 and very windy. It isn't snowing but it is drifting.
They are working on the roads which is great and it doesn't look like more snow is coming so maybe Christmas will be just fine afterall


----------



## Foreverfox (Dec 23, 2022)

-8 and snowwww of epic proportions send birds into three season rooms. There’s also an inch of snow over everything in the three season room from the strong wind. The wind blew the door open, even with it locked.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 23, 2022)

Foreverfox said:


> -8 and snowwww of epic proportions send birds into three season rooms. There’s also an inch of snow over everything in the three season room from the strong wind. The wind blew the door open, even with it locked.
> View attachment 473863


heck yeah these are big ohio vibes lmaoooo 

I had a fun time trying to let the dog out earlier, luckily he actually loves snow but I didn't want him to freeze.


----------



## Foreverfox (Dec 23, 2022)

xSuperMario64x said:


> heck yeah these are big ohio vibes lmaoooo
> 
> I had a fun time trying to let the dog out earlier, luckily he actually loves snow but I didn't want him to freeze.


You know itttt! Yeah, neither of our dogs will go out, and I think our Pom was confused and almost went potty IN the three season room because there was snow in there lol


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Dec 23, 2022)

+4°C and with a very slight drizzle. There was a lot of sleet/freezing rain yesterday, but the roads look fine now.


----------



## Ravenkitty22 (Dec 23, 2022)

19 F (-7 C) and mostly sunny. Pretty freaking cold, especially for Texas. The dogs weren’t too happy, and the wind keeps blowing the door open.


----------



## Dim (Dec 23, 2022)

First it was raining (again) but things got all cold and windy and turned to snow. Ngl prefer the snow over rain


----------



## angelcat621 (Dec 23, 2022)

-3 F here and a dusting of snow. Strong winds. Dodged the worst of the storm though.


----------



## LadyDestani (Dec 23, 2022)

7F with super strong winds, making it feel much colder. I walked my dog this afternoon and my hands were numb before I reached the end of the driveway. That was with gloves on. Several trees and limbs came down in my neighborhood and knocked the power out for most of the day. I'm just glad the precipitation ended yesterday. If I had to deal with ice and snow on top of everything else, I would literally be crying icicles.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Dec 24, 2022)

The weather was fine when I woke up at noon, but then a windy snow storm came along a couple hours later. Anyway, right now it's -11°C and snowing (though it's awfully hard to see through the frost on my window).


----------



## Romaki (Dec 24, 2022)

Well, it's not a White Christmas.


----------



## uwuzumakii (Dec 24, 2022)

It got into the negatives today with strong winds all day. The air system at work broke today so it was around 40 degrees inside all day long. Not fun.


----------



## Holla (Dec 24, 2022)

In the middle of a blizzard (Ontario Canada)… I had to drive through the beginning of it yesterday as I still had to go into work but glad I was able to get home before the dark and before it got worse. It was still the worst snow storm I’ve seen in my life (and we aren’t new to them here by any means). Many main roads have been completely shut down. Including the number one most used freeway in the country. Which pretty much never closes for anything besides bad accidents. Most snow plows have also been taken off the roads as well other than to help emergency vehicles get through the snow when needed. Many people got stuck out in it and had to be rescued as their cars started to run out of gas and they risked freezing to death. At least 8+ Via Rail passenger trains are also stuck midway through their course on the major rail line between cities. 

I just hope everyone makes it out ok. Terrible timing due to everyone travelling to see family for Christmas. Major cleanup will probably begin tomorrow. Really glad they finally pulled the snow plows off the road as it’s not safe even for them. I wish them all the best in the morning when they get back out there to clean things up.

I don’t plan on going anywhere other than my parents hopefully on Christmas Day so I’m hoping things are mostly back to normal by then. I usually take the most used freeway as it lets me get to them the fastest in about an hour. Won’t be going anywhere though if things don’t get better tomorrow.


----------



## TalviSyreni (Dec 24, 2022)

Breezy and somewhat mild which is a result from the 'Weather Bomb' in the US and Canada pushing the jet stream up over the UK giving us warmer air. Regardless I hope everyone across the pond experiencing the frigid temperatures stay safe over the Christmas period.


----------



## LadyDestani (Dec 24, 2022)

Still absurdly cold here, but at least we didn't have to deal with that terrible wind today. And I am so grateful that we didn't get any snow or ice, but anything that was wet from Thursday's all day rainstorm is frozen solid.

To everyone dealing with blizzards and freezing temperatures, stay safe and warm!


----------



## azurill (Dec 25, 2022)

Had great weather today. It was 40 degrees and temperature doesn’t usually go that low here. It actually felt like Christmas. I loved everyone minute of it. It’s going to be 36 in the morning. A few days of 30-40s before it goes back up to the 80’s by the end  of the week.


----------



## slzzpz (Dec 27, 2022)

Gloomy. Windy, dark and rainy. Enjoying it tbh.


----------



## TalviSyreni (Dec 29, 2022)

Cold with rain showers and blustery winds.


----------



## VernalLapin (Dec 29, 2022)

It rained earlier, and it’s mild and comforting outside, especially after a little cold spell. All the snow from Christmas is gone.


----------



## Clock (Jan 2, 2023)

Past days were cold and today is foggy and not as cold compared to the other day


----------



## MiniPocketWorld (Jan 2, 2023)

Right now the sun is down, but it was warm and moist out. As the day went on, the temp dropped some and now there is a thick fog outside. Looks like thunderstorms tomorrow but we'll see how that ends...


----------



## LadyDestani (Jan 2, 2023)

It was fairly warm and sunny today. It didn't feel like January at all, more like spring or fall. And I'm just fine with that.


----------



## TalviSyreni (Jan 3, 2023)

It's wet and windy... again.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 3, 2023)

Quite grey and some minus degrees C. At least it's not rain and slush, yet.


----------



## Seastar (Jan 3, 2023)

Tornado watch. I really hope nothing happens.


----------



## Clock (Jan 4, 2023)

Very heavy rain right now


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Jan 4, 2023)

There was a strong thunderstorm in my area but it cleared out by 2 PM and its all sunny.


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 4, 2023)

It was sunny and cold all day.  Weird combination, lol.


----------



## LadyDestani (Jan 4, 2023)

It's been kind of gloomy all day, but warm. It rained most of the day while I was at work, but luckily it had stopped by the time I left to go home.


----------



## xara (Jan 5, 2023)

been rainy and gloomy here the past few days. normally i don’t mind this kind of weather, but it’s actually been making me feel kinda gloomy as well haha. hopefully sunshine and blue skies come back soon, i miss it lol. temps have been great, though.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jan 5, 2023)

-2°C and cloudy, as of right now. I've been endlessly complaining about the warm temperatures and rain because it's winter (in eastern Canada, no less), and then we get hit with a heavy dose of sleet (freezing rain).


----------



## MiniPocketWorld (Jan 5, 2023)

It has been spitting snow and then spitting a little rain. 35F outside right now. I heard from a couple of people that we are suppose to get some sort of freeze _or storm_?


----------



## Clock (Jan 5, 2023)

Unlike yesterday, it's sunny again


----------



## VernalLapin (Jan 8, 2023)

Gray and c o l d.


----------



## Snek (Jan 8, 2023)

Colder than the usual


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 8, 2023)

It was sunny with a nice breeze!


----------



## LadyDestani (Jan 8, 2023)

Cold and yucky with a combination of rain and sleet.


----------



## Clock (Tuesday at 1:49 PM)

Very cold this morning

Now it's normal temperature


----------



## Midoriya (Tuesday at 1:57 PM)

Sunny and a bit colder with a breeze.


----------

